# Water shortage



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

On Tuesday I talked to my farmer neighbor who was here because they have started to water the grapes. He was really concerned about the little rain this winter and thinking back we have not got many mm. They now watered with water from a drilled well and he said that there was no agriculture water to get. The well water is bad but better then nothing.
Yesterday we decided to take the dog for a different walk and went to follow the Germasogeias nature trail by the dam. And I was chocked, I have never seen so little water their this time of year before. Looking at the weather forecast say almost no more rain this month, so water can perhaps be a problem this summer.

Here is the actual situation in the dams. BAD!

Reservoir Storage - Water Development Department


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

I train on Germnasogeias dam every weekend (Dragon Boat Racing) and whilst the water level is low, it's not as low as I have seen it in the past. We do expect there to be a wwater shortage this summer but I doubt it will deter my neighbours from 'watering' their pavements.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I thought that when we discussed the new homes that were being built in Pafos that water wouldn't be a problem?

Cheers


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

There is far greater desalination capacity on the island than there was in 2008. I guess it will be put to the test this year or next


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

GSmith said:


> There is far greater desalination capacity on the island than there was in 2008. I guess it will be put to the test this year or next


But the desalination plants will not help the farmers. That water is out of bound for them


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

A quick update on this thread, as posted above, I train on the Germasogeia Dam in Limassol every weekend. This weekend we will be training on the sea. The dam is too low to use a boat on and will be empty very soon.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I know this has appeared before but for new members who are interested in the reservoir levels, look here:

Reservoir Storage - Water Development Department

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Looking at those tables we need to hope for a wetter winter this year


----------

